# What perfume you're wearing?



## huzaifa zain (Aug 12, 2012)

I would like to change my fragrance each year,
Sometimes you buy one because I love the smell of her in the mall, and then after one week I can not stand the smell.
Can you share with me your favorite fragrance you've tried so far?
 This is so I will consider its recommendations in your next visit to go to the mall.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 12, 2012)

My personal favorite is Sarong by Theme Fragrance and it can be purchased online. Just google Theme Fragrance and look for Sarong. It's very summery for sure.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 12, 2012)

I just got a new one...Dior J'adore. I love Dior perfumes. I also have Miss Dior Cherie. Chanel Chance is also very pretty. I've received many compliments wearing that.


----------



## TwistedSnow14 (Aug 12, 2012)

I loooove Chanel No. 5 it is my signature fragrance. I never stray from it. I dont care if people say its an old lady fragrance. I just dont care. It has a wonderful staying power and you can wear it anywhere.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm wearing Memoire Liquide Soleil Liquide that I got in my NB Test Tube and I love this smell so much! I'll be buying a full-size when my sample runs out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 13, 2012)

Today I'm wearing Lavanila Vanilla Grapefruit. Loooove it. My favorite fragrances are those by Lavanila and Harvey Prince. What kind of scents do you like?


----------



## calexxia (Aug 13, 2012)

My signature scent (for now) is Thierry Mugler's ANGEL. But I'm wavering, because I also love Viktor &amp; Rolf Flowerbomb and it's not quite as polarizing.

However, what I'm wearing this SECOND? Versace YELLOW DIAMONDS.


----------



## Sarah shalaa (Aug 13, 2012)

My personal favorite is alian


----------



## lovelywhim (Aug 14, 2012)

Today, I tried out Aquolina Pink Sugar. It's definitely a sweet fragrance.

However, my favorites are Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy, Vera Wang Princess, and Vera Wang Lovestruck. &lt;3


----------



## hippiemama76 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have been rotating through a few difference scents from Pacifica.  I really love their woods &amp; resins line, especially the Tibetan Mountain Temple.  Since it's summer though, I'm sticking with their fruits, like the Indian Coconut Nectar.


----------



## productjunkie14 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hanae Mori.  ( they carry it in Sephora, bloomies  nordstroms)  My absolute favorite!!


----------



## PDubA (Aug 23, 2012)

My signature scent is ici, it is an old brand from the 90s or earlier that I fell in love with, you can pick it up at Target or Walmart for about $20.  I stray away from it sometimes, but then when I use it again one day I get 10 compliments.  Hard to beat that.

2nd - Paris Hilton perfumes

3rd - Miss Dior


----------



## JessP (Aug 23, 2012)

I alternate between Jennifer Aniston, Michael Kors, and Philosophy's Unconditional Love - these 3 are my absolute favorites and they're all unique from each other. I like to switch it up with a good smelling sample sometimes, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 23, 2012)

Right now I'm wearing Bulgari Green Tea. I got it through PerfumesForABuck.com. I am trying to find a full size. It smells like Ceylon Chai. I love it.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 23, 2012)

J'Adore - Dior

Miss Dior Cherie

Chance - Chanel


----------



## Samanthak03 (Aug 23, 2012)

I love viva la juicy!


----------



## SuperYaelina (Aug 25, 2012)

i LOVE the *RIHANNA Reb'l Fleur *. Men love it. and I tihnk it is perfect - so it is the best Combining


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 25, 2012)

Thierry Mugler Alien...love this!


----------



## tray5335 (Aug 26, 2012)

Juicy love roller ball!!  Smells amazing!


----------



## sachi (Aug 27, 2012)

*Burberry Weekend* and *D&amp;G Light Blue* for me. For everyday use, I like the* Bath and Body Works' Moonlight Path*. Actually, choosing the perfect frangrance for you depends on your body chemistry. It might smell good on others but not on you, or vice versa, so better choose something that fits your body chemistry. Ask a friend to come along when choosing your next perfume.


----------



## Amarah (Aug 27, 2012)

Right now i am wearing Rihanna Reb'l Fleur mixed with Avon Black Dress... I always spray more than one perfume at the same time, I dont know why...its just something ive always done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My favorite perfume would have to be Christian Dior Poison.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Aug 27, 2012)

My fave is Chloe, but I do not currently have a bottle.  Today, I'll wear a Clean fragrance.  I alternate regular fragrances w/ the Clean line.  I have clean laundry, shower fresh, cotton shirt, and a couple others.  My regular perfume collection is much better.  I rotate all fragrances, which consist of: Escada (the pink one), VS rapture, Jennifer Aniston, Fan di Fendi, Narciso Rodriguez, and VR flowerbomb.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 27, 2012)

My most used at the moment is aquolina's pink sugar. I also love taylor swift's wonderstruck and viva la juicy.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My most used at the moment is aquolina's pink sugar. I also love taylor swift's wonderstruck and viva la juicy.


 Love them all!


----------



## CourtneyB (Aug 27, 2012)

My new signature scent is Miss Dior!


----------



## SkinDeep72 (Aug 27, 2012)

I usually switch around each year as well, and typically stick to Armani fragrances, I'm never disappointed with them. Right now, though, I'm wearing Burberry Body. I got a sample of it a couple of months ago, I fell in love with it instantly (a rarity for me), my boyfriend loved it, I get tons of compliments when I wear it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 3, 2012)

This week, I'm feelin Harvey Prince Eau Flirt.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This week, I'm feelin Harvey Prince Eau Flirt.


 Yep, that's a good one..I've been sniffing that one alot and am about to wear it soon.. This week has been about the Coach Poppy Flower for me.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 4, 2012)

Moonlight Path from BBW


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 6, 2012)

Got Dreamy Vanilla Woods from BBW and currently loving that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SashaUnlimited (Sep 11, 2012)

FCUK Woman


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 11, 2012)

Bulgari Omnia Coral right now. I can't tell the difference between Omnia Coral, Omnia Crystalline, and the original Bulgari Omnia. I've gotten several Bulgari 1 ml samples through PerfumesForABuck and I'm officially ticked off because of this issue. They have cross-contamination between fragrances or they are not sending authentic decants because there is supposed to be a noticeable difference in these 3 perfumes. I know I do not have the same sense of smell as everyone, but on this one I'm sure it's not just me.


----------



## alleexuh (Sep 12, 2012)

So Sexy by Victorias Secret or Tommy Girl.

i ALWAYS get compliments when i wear either of them. they are amazing !


----------



## Makeuplovers (Sep 12, 2012)

I like "Internal Love", "Emotions" and "Royal marriage"


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 12, 2012)

Today I'm trying out Rock Princess by Vera Wang. First Impression: Baby Powder, Fake Floral, Warm Spice/Black Pepper. After an Hour: Baby Powder and Fake Floral. I definitely prefer Rock Princess to the nasty muskiness of Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 13, 2012)

I wasn't crazy about Princess. I got a large bottle as a gift, I tried to give the rest away but I had no takers so I threw it out after a year.  I'll have to check out Rock Princess tho.  



> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today I'm trying out Rock Princess by Vera Wang. First Impression: Baby Powder, Fake Floral, Warm Spice/Black Pepper. After an Hour: Baby Powder and Fake Floral. I definitely prefer Rock Princess to the nasty muskiness of Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 13, 2012)

> I wasn't crazy about Princess. I got a large bottle as a gift, I tried to give the rest away but I had no takers so I threw it out after a year. Â I'll have to check out Rock Princess tho. Â
> 
> 
> > Today I'm trying out Rock Princess by Vera Wang. First Impression: Baby Powder, Fake Floral, Warm Spice/Black Pepper. After an Hour: Baby Powder and Fake Floral. I definitely prefer Rock Princess to the nasty muskiness of Vera Wang Princess.


 I did not expect Princess to have so much musk. Rock Princess has too much floral for my taste, but I've found out today it didn't give me a headache, so it's wearable. I get samples from PerfumesForABuck. I like trying out new scents.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 13, 2012)

Princess is kinda 'manly'.


----------



## SicilianaBeauty (Sep 13, 2012)

Today, I'm wearing Stella McCartney in Nude. It's a beautiful floral scent great for spring or summer.


----------



## Libby Bubbles (Sep 16, 2012)

My favorite right now is Lola by Marc Jacobs. I usually wear Lolita Lempicka (sweet, slightly musky) or Philosophy's Pure Grace (very clean, fresh and soap-like). I want to try M.Jacob's new perfume "Dot". I'll probably pick up a sample next time I'm in Sephora.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 16, 2012)

I am trying out Bvlgari mon Jasmin Noir and though I generally don't care for florals or jasmine, I like it for a change. Very sultry and sophisticated and definitely sensual.


----------



## Happicuupcake (Sep 19, 2012)

I use Amber Romance from Victoria's Secret. Just bought a new scent: Friction by French Connection. I like sweet / vanilla / woody scents. Not the kind of sweet that smells like candy, but a subtle kind of sweet.


----------



## Nakshidil (Oct 27, 2012)

Oscar De La Rental Rosamor


----------



## divadoll (Oct 28, 2012)

J'adore from Dior


----------



## Aisha (Oct 29, 2012)

Right now i am wearing Burberry Weekend!!!!!


----------



## Nakshidil (Oct 29, 2012)

Pherose


----------



## Nakshidil (Oct 29, 2012)

Just got out the shower, so I changed my perfume to Pixi Rose


----------



## Amarah (Oct 30, 2012)

Today I'm wearing DKNY Be Delicious Fresh Blossom...I found that the staying power isn't that great with this perfume.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm wearing one from my October Beauty Army box. Love the gardenia in it but at $95 a bottle I doubt I'll be buying a full size any time soon.


----------



## thischick (Oct 30, 2012)

Beyonce Heat


----------



## Amarah (Oct 30, 2012)

Today I'm wearinge The Body Shop Love Etc perfume.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 30, 2012)

One of the Clean scents- I think it's t-shirt.  They're not my fave, and I'll never re-purchase, but I got a set of them on sale from Sephora for a great price.  I feel like I need to use them up.  I much prefer more mature fragrances and spicy musks for winter.  My all time fave is Chloe, but I do not currently have a bottle.


----------



## brennn (Oct 30, 2012)

VS Sexy Little Things Noir


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 30, 2012)

Viktor and Rolf Flowerbomb! I tried it for the first time last week and fell in love!!!


----------



## jadeaudreyx (Oct 31, 2012)

My mom recently gave me her Dolce &amp; Gabbana "Light Blue" perfume. She recieved it as a gift, and she said she didn't like it. I was so surprised. It is such a clean scent almost like you just came out of the shower. So, right now, that is my favorite scent. AND it was free! I can't really complain.


----------



## BrendaKaye2000 (Nov 1, 2012)

Viva La Juicy...and it's almost empty but I love buying perfume at Christmas time because of the free gifts!


----------



## BrendaKaye2000 (Nov 1, 2012)

Viva La Juicy...and it's almost empty but I love buying perfume at Christmas time because of the free gifts!


----------



## Amarah (Nov 3, 2012)

Wearing Chanel No 5 today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 6, 2012)

Loverdose by Diesel. My new favorite. I will be buying a full-size bottle in December.


----------



## cosmia (Nov 6, 2012)

juliette has a gun - not a perfume. it's amazing!


----------



## nikky (Nov 7, 2012)

Now I am wearing Shalimar. I love it!


----------



## butterflyblue (Nov 9, 2012)

Aquolina Pink sugar I have worn for years. Snookie perfume smells amazing and sweet. Beautiful, Rhianna Rebl L Fleur, Red Door Velvet, Lovestruck, and some egyptian musk.  I alternate depending on my mood.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 11, 2012)

This week, I've been using Juliette Has A Gun - Miss Charming. It smells so good....rose, strawberry, and lychee notes. The rose is nice and light and fresh and doesn't smell heavy at all. I want to try more of their scents!


----------



## donnachloe (Nov 12, 2012)

My everyday right now is Bulgari's Jasmine Noir but I switch up occasionally with Ange ou Demon.  I'm trying to find a new signature fragrance right now and have been trying Tom Ford's Black Orchid, Luyten's A La Nuit, Creed Imperatrice Eugenie, and Carnal Flower.  I want a sexy fragrance and preferably one with jasmine.


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 12, 2012)

My favorite is L'Occitaine Jasmin, but it is discontinued.  I also love Thierry Mugler Alien, Gucci Guilty, Tocca Bianca and my old standby Clinique Happy!


----------



## madcute (Nov 12, 2012)

Today I tested Ombre de Hyacinth by Tom Ford (bought all 4 samples of the Jardin Noir collection on ebay) and I really like it. It's a very interesting floral.


----------



## donnachloe (Nov 13, 2012)

Can you describe what this is like at all?


----------



## madcute (Nov 13, 2012)

To me, it smells like freshly cut flowers with some musk in the mix. I typically am turned off by floral fragrances but this is special. Some reviews I've read found it to be a "masculine floral" and I don't think that's the case. Unisex at best. It's an unexpectedly pretty perfume. Description from Fragrantica.com:

Quote: *Ombre de Hyacinth* by *Tom Ford* is a fragrance for women and men. This is a new fragrance. *Ombre de Hyacinth* was launched in 2012. Top notes are galbanum, violet leaf, magnolia petals and olibanum; middle notes are hyacinth, pink pepper and jasmine; base notes are galbanum, benzoin and musk. The fragrance features magnolia petals and musk.


----------



## soyzzang (Nov 16, 2012)

I don normally wear perfume, but I love Dior J'adore &amp; Miss Dior!  I also like Chloe, especially for winter time. I found D&amp;G Blue is really nice on my friend, but not for me. Every perfume smells different when you wear it, i guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## donnachloe (Nov 17, 2012)

I've been experimenting with Tom Ford's Black Orchid (I'm looking for a new signature/sexy fragrance), but I adore jasmine, and I think that I'm going to have to give this one a try.  It looks as though it has all the right ingredients!

Thank you!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 17, 2012)

DKNY Pure.  This scent really smells great on me although it's not one I would normally purchase after just smelling in the bottle.  I received a sample and have been in love with it ever since.....


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm currently wearing AERIE - Wink.


----------



## imonabhaute (Nov 20, 2012)

1970s YSL Opium


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 20, 2012)

Today, I'm wearing Marc Jacobs Dot!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 21, 2012)

Today, I wore Bath &amp; Body Works Cashmere Glow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amarah (Nov 21, 2012)

Today i'm feeling floral, i'm wearing Flowerbomb by Victor and Rolf    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CottonCandyStar (Nov 23, 2012)

When im at home i wear Body Fantasy in Raspberry, just a light fruity spray. If i go out i wear either Forever Florals ( Gardenia), or YSL Rive Gauche.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2012)

Today, Lavanila Grapefruit Vanilla!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CherBear711 (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today i'm feeling floral, i'm wearing Flowerbomb by Victor and Rolf    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm also wearing *Flowerbomb* today!    That's my recent discovery, and I can't get enough of it.  But my #1 all time favorite continues to be *Hypnotic Poison* by Dior.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 28, 2012)

I wore Harvey Prince Eau Flirt today! I'm glad I finally got a chance to try it!


----------



## Mommof2Teens (Nov 28, 2012)

Escada sexy graffiti - summery and fruity, but light and I still love it! No matter how cold it is outside! I also love Aquolina Pink Sugar. I think I smell like sugar cookies when I wear it, yum!


----------



## shandimessmer (Nov 28, 2012)

DKNY Golden Delicious Eau So Intense It was a Sephora sample, but it smells pretty good


----------



## Rachel Liane (Nov 29, 2012)

Victor and Rolfe Flowerbomb, my absolute favorite perfume.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 29, 2012)

I love Kezu from Tsi-La. It doesn't last super long, but that is okay with me as I like to wear scents for me and not give other people headaches with more powerful and long lasting scents.


----------



## madcute (Dec 2, 2012)

Kiehl's Musk today, it's a great fragrance and it lasts forever!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 2, 2012)

I like to rotate between Bill Blass' Nude, CKIN2U, and Diesel Fuel. I also really love Philosphy's Amazing Grace. I'm a perfume junkie and have a lot, but these are the ones I've been cycling through lately.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 2, 2012)

Guerlain La Petite Robe Noire!


----------



## abbyr (Dec 4, 2012)

I absolutely love Coach "Poppy". It's subtle but fresh and fruity while being elegant and smooth.


----------



## fate (Dec 4, 2012)

I got DKNY Be Delicious Fresh Blossom Eau So Intense as a sample and I'm crazy for it. I normally don't wear perfume anymore, but I've been wearing this daily. I'm going to need to actually purchase it soon.


----------



## marthadye (Dec 5, 2012)

My favorite one is Angel Schlesser "Essential". I love it soooo much!!! By the way, I bought it in an online store. The purchase was unexpected! I've looked through many reviews, and was sure buying perfumes online is not a good idea. But, there are some exceptions! Now, I enjoy wearing my favorite fragrance!


----------



## SalonClearwater (Dec 11, 2012)

I like lomani perfume and deodorant. I also used Shalimar Guerlain and other perfume but in all Lomani is best.


----------



## madcute (Dec 11, 2012)

Eau d'Hadrien by Annick Goutal. I dug this sample out, not sure from where I got it but I really, really like it. Might buy a full bottle soon...


----------



## Leptomedusae (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm wearing Hermes- Un Jardin en Mediterranee today. I picked up a sample at Sephora thinking I would eventually buy it. I really like this line, but I'll actually probably end up getting either Un Jardin Sur Le Toit or Un Jardin Apres La Mousson, although I do like this one. I'm tending towards Unisex Fresh/Green lately, even though it's December...


----------



## chrissygirlca (Dec 12, 2012)

I ditto on Viva La Juicy ) love it


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 19, 2012)

Same about unisex perfumes--I got a sample of Spicebomb from a Sephora order, and I love it. As much as I like sweet/intoxicating perfumes, they make me slightly nauseous when I spray too much on my decolletage--and with heavy perfumes like HM Butterfly, even one spray can be too much. I just put perfume in my hair now, so it's not directly under my nose lol.



> Originally Posted by *Leptomedusae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm tending towards Unisex Fresh/Green lately, even though it's December...


 For winter, I love Burberry Brit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. The bottle is uuugly though haha


----------



## nail artist (Dec 19, 2012)

My 3 favorites are the new taylor swift perfume, the viva la juicy juicy couture perfume, and the ralph lauren #2 from the big pony collection


----------



## Sandi (Dec 20, 2012)

Les NÃ©rÃ©ides Oppoponax (used to be called Imperial Oppoponax) is my current favorite, but I like most (not all!) Orientals. especially spicy, woody, vanilla or floral ones. L by Lolita Lempicka, Angel, Dior's Addict eau Fraiche, and vintage Emeraude (not the stuff they've made for the last 20 years!) are all in current rotation. I also like a lot of the Tauer samples I've tried (except the rose ones, too sweet). Was supposed to get a bottle of Orange Star for Christmas, but Switzerland changed their shipping policies without notice...on the 6th? So Tauer is currently unable to mail to the US. I'll wait until they work out alternatives as buying it from a US source jacks the price by nearly 20%.


----------



## remyraquel (Apr 5, 2013)

I wear a variety of fragrances depending on what I'm doing or where I'm going. My all time favorite is Guerlin Samsara, I wear Gucci Guilty, Clinique Happy, DKNY Be Delicious, Cartier Du Dragon, Armani Code, Fan De Fendi, Escada, Prada Candy, Versace Bright Crystals, and a few more.

(FB promo removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------



## shootingstar18 (Jun 25, 2013)

Currently wearing the new perfume by D&amp;G - Desire  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Edit - Please no links to personal blogs, thank you! - Cookie


----------



## PerfumeObsessed (Aug 2, 2013)

I love D&amp;G No. 1! I bought it from 99perfume.com and it's the perfect summertime perfume!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm wearing Balenciaga Florabotanica. It's such a lovely and fierce scent!


----------



## NBandNailPolish (Aug 9, 2013)

My current favourite perfume is The One by Dolce and Gabanna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wakeuplittle (Aug 9, 2013)

I've really been liking VS' Seduction, Dark Orchid.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 9, 2013)

Today It's Bvlgari Au The Rouge (Bvlgari Red Tea) Is 100 perfume samples to many? I think that's about how many I have. I like trying new fragrances, but I keep coming back to Bulgari Green Tea, Bvlgari Red Tea, and Acqua di Gioia lately. I'm saving up to buy full-size bottles.


----------



## elha (Aug 10, 2013)

Tocca's Cleopatra

Caudalie's The des Vignes

Balenciaga's Florabotanica

All three rock. my. world.


----------



## honeybee7 (Aug 10, 2013)

i live in BFE louisiana where even the most aquatic and fresh scent can turn to ass in 5 seconds.i live and die by tom ford neroli portofino!


----------



## turtlegirl2 (Aug 12, 2013)

I've worn Angel by Thierry Mugler for ages, it's my daily go-to fragrance. But when I'm feeling a little extra sassy I throw on Flowerbomb by Viktor &amp; Rolf...it's amazing!!

I got a sample of Viva la Juicy by Juicy Couture in my Birchbox and was pleasantly surprised. I haven't decided whether to purchase yet or not, but I'll definitely use the sample!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 12, 2013)

I wore a sample of the Lady Gaga Fame fragrance today, and I loved it! I was surprised...I hate gaga!


----------



## AlexandraB (Aug 16, 2013)

I asked a friend of mine what she was wearing once as it was just gorgeous. Turned out to be Chanel Jersey but at that price I'm not so sure!! An expensive gift maybe?!!

My current favourite is D&amp;G number 3 L'imperatrice - real summery scent. For the evening and going out I love YSL Cinema  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KateMoore (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm using Giordani Gold, Far Away and Outspoken by Fergie. Those are my top 3.


----------



## Kaya-Rose (Aug 18, 2013)

_*I'm wearing the So..? Kiss Me perfume, I &lt;3 it!!! Cant wait for the So..? Sexy one to be in Boots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*_


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 18, 2013)

My favorite and what I'm wearing is Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline, but a close second is Cartier Baiser Vole'. I alternate those with Vera Wang Eau de Parfum.

Love them all.


----------



## Dancerina (Sep 10, 2013)

I love Juicy Couture Noir. My absolute favorite. I think this has become my signature scent.


----------



## Tiffany21 (Sep 11, 2013)

OMG!!! I love Flowerbomb Lately!!!


----------



## ItsHollyAgain (Sep 11, 2013)

I like to be able to switch up my fragrance, so I have different ones for different moods. Lately, I've been primarily wearing Tocca's Cleopatra (my wedding perfume!), La Vanilla Passionfruit, and Ginestet's Botrytis. I have a sample of Clean, and wore it today... jury is still out (but some random dude behind me in line at the grocery store told me I smelled nice)


----------



## dubailaser (Sep 13, 2013)

i would like to change my perfume year by year but now a days i am wearing sapail


----------



## lovecabug (Sep 20, 2013)

Two of my all time favorites are Jo Malone - Nectarine Blossom &amp; Honey and Escada - Sunset Heat (although discontinued, sad face.).


----------



## slinka (Sep 20, 2013)

Today was Brintey Spears' Fantasy, but I think my favorite is Viva La juicy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As fall has been creeping in, Lady gaga's Fame is coming to the front of my scent-arsenal.


----------



## Deareux (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today was Brintey Spears' Fantasy, but I think my favorite is Viva La juicy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As fall has been creeping in, Lady gaga's Fame is coming to the front of my scent-arsenal.

I wore Fame today. I just love the scent and the black fluid. It makes me feel like I'm using a magical, evil, potion.


----------



## slinka (Sep 20, 2013)

Deareux - I know right? I LOVE it. I'm a sucker for the marketing lol. (but the smell is fab too!)


----------



## Deareux (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Deareux - I know right? I LOVE it. I'm a sucker for the marketing lol. (but the smell is fab too!)

Have you seen Katy Perry's new Killer Queen fragrance? I don't even know what it smells like, but I just want that bottle!


----------



## slinka (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Have you seen Katy Perry's new Killer Queen fragrance? I don't even know what it smells like, but I just want that bottle!
I just googled it, and now I have another thing on my xmas list, lol.

I bought Betsey Johnson's too too perfume for the bottle. When I got it....man, I hate the scent! But that bottle is a fab decoration =p


----------



## Deareux (Sep 21, 2013)

> I just googled it, and now I have another thing on my xmas list, lol. I bought Betsey Johnson's too too perfume for the bottle. When I got it....man, I hate the scent! But that bottle isÂ a fab decorationÂ =p


 I wish you could buy empty perfume bottles for the sake of decoration. I want to put juice (or wine!) in that Killer Queen bottle and pretend it's magic.


----------



## slinka (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wish you could buy empty perfume bottles for the sake of decoration. I want to put juice (or wine!) in that Killer Queen bottle and pretend it's magic.

haha, yes! I have a feeling me and you would be good real life friends (I like to pretend some things are like magic too!) lol.
 

Like, I bought purr and meow for the bottles (luckily I like the smells!) but it would be neat to just buy these neat little bottles for other purposes =p


----------



## Deareux (Sep 21, 2013)

> haha, yes! I have a feeling me and you would be good real life friends (I like to pretend some things are like magic too!)Â lol. Â  Like, I bought purr and meow for the bottles (luckily I like the smells!) but it would be neat to just buy these neat little bottles for other purposes =p


 We'd be the weirdos drinking wine out of perfume bottles. Haha! Today I am wearing Chance by Chanel.


----------



## slinka (Sep 21, 2013)

haha! It would just be another thing on the long list of things that make me a weirdo.=p

Today is Sinner by Kat Von D.


----------



## Beauty xoxo (Sep 23, 2013)

Well I usually just put on some scented lotion from Victoria's Secret or Bath and Body Works, but I just got two samples of some Victoria's Secret perfumes when I went to the mall the other day. They were the Victoria's Secret Kiss, and Victoria's Secret Bombshell Forever. I love these two, and I want to buy teh full sized ones for fall and winter!


----------



## thechain (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm wearing Hypnotic Poison- Dior. It's my fall scent.


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 26, 2013)

Un Bois Vanille- Serge Lutens


----------



## Milly323 (Oct 28, 2013)

I've always been a clean scent girl, like Polo by Ralph, or Escada, but my husband bought me J'Adore (of course he's French lol) and it is more musky, but I really like it for the fall and winter, its more sexy and romantic, then playful and fresh, i enjoy switching up my scent and i think my husband does too.

Now to be cheesy, I love Paris Hiltons original frangrance and JLo's lol, hey they smell great, those are summer fun


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 28, 2013)

Dead Sexy- Tokyo Milk


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 28, 2013)

Harvey Prince Ageless


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 28, 2013)

Calvin Klein's Contradiction. I have been wearing it year round for the past 10 years or so. Perfumes are difficult for me, (headaches) and this one never bothers me. I wore Sheer Scent from ULTIMA II for years before they sadly discontinued it.


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 29, 2013)

Love Potion- Oriflame


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 29, 2013)

Today it was Bulgari Green Tea. I got some samples. I cannot find a full-size anywhere. I'm gonna have to buy it online. I love it. Green Tea was Bulgari's first fragrance release back in 1992, and I'm not sure they make it anymore.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 29, 2013)

Angel &amp; Flower bomb ... Luv them both!! I believe in wearing signature scents- I've been wearing both of these forever.


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 29, 2013)

Poppy Perfume by Coach​  ​ 























 
I wore it on my wedding day 2 1/2 years ago and love reliving special moments whenever I catch a whiff of it. My dad crying, my husband crying, walking down the isle, my 4 yr old nephew break dancing, the food! So many good memories!

Of course the not so special moments seem to pop in occasionally. (a distantly related cousin holding her younger sister in a headlock after the bouquet toss, my mother-in-law refusing to go to the wedding when she realized her brand new dress was dry clean only and wanted to return it to the store, etc....)  I wish there was a twitchy-eye emoticon... ha ha   Breeeeathe in, breeeeeathe out... mmm Poppy perfume   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ok I'm good.


----------



## mmccann13 (Oct 29, 2013)

currently im obsessed with skinny chic by harvey prince! but i normally wear chloe.


----------



## Maha Maven (Dec 2, 2013)

My favorite scent right now are actually colognes! I am a super girly girl, but I prefer Paco Rabanne colognes to most perfumes, lol.  My absolute FAVE is one million, it's really spicy and has notes of cinammon...not at all cologne-y.  His Black XS cologne is a close second for me.


----------



## ItsHollyAgain (Dec 3, 2013)

I've been wearing Tocca Brigitte a lot more - it's much warmer to me, and putting it on is akin to putting on a very soft sweater for me. Love it in chilly weather


----------



## adorkablez (Dec 3, 2013)

> I've been wearing Tocca Brigitte a lot more - it's much warmer to me, and putting it on is akin to putting on a very soft sweater for me. Love it in chilly weather


 I looooooove Tocca Florence


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 4, 2013)

Harvey Prince Hello.


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 4, 2013)

I love Ralph by Ralph Lauren.


----------



## DeSha (Dec 4, 2013)

Cute thread! Some of these fragrances are new to me.

Today I wore Black Amethyst by Bath and Body Works.


----------



## nluvwitmakeup28 (Dec 4, 2013)

Fire and Ice!!!! all time fav!!


----------



## AlexandraB (Dec 9, 2013)

I've been wearing various fragrances, Paco Rabane Black XS, Amor Amor, Marc Jacobs Lola..! Always looking for a new scent though!


----------



## nluvwitmakeup28 (Dec 11, 2013)

In my December bag I received Signature by English Laundry.  it smells so  freaking good.




 falling in love! Both man and woman. kind of expensive.


----------



## redraidergirl (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm wearing my favorite, TOKYOMILK DARK in Tainted Love No. 62.


----------



## annabeautybox (Dec 13, 2013)

D&amp;G the one..


----------



## Balalaika Boy (Dec 17, 2013)

Wild Blue from Banana Republic (well, it's cologne, but I'm sure that's still topical lol)


----------



## JayneDoe (Dec 19, 2013)

Lolita Lempicka- Midnight Couture Black Eau de Minuit 

It's definitely one of my fav bottles


----------



## CharlotteCoral (Dec 20, 2013)

I love to wear Hilfiger Cheerfully Pink Perfume From Tommy Hilfiger

This item is the latest release from the Tommy Hilfiger. This latest scent is made of aromatic flowers &amp; spicy notes.  This sweet aroma is a part of â€ Breast campaign awareness â€ campaign. To spread the awareness of the disease, this best perfume for women promotes its emblematic pink bow. Certain amount from each sale will be send to the breast cancer charities. Hope you all enjoy this one as mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cheers !


----------



## JayneDoe (Dec 23, 2013)

Illamasqua- Freak

Love this bottle too!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 23, 2013)

Armani Gold. It's been my favorite go to perfume and every day fragrance for years. it's subtle yet people will ask me about it from time to time.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 24, 2013)

A mix of White Citrus, Orange Sanguine by Atelier Cologne, and the Eco Revert perfume from Rue 21. I mixed the 3 in a Travalo.


----------



## JayneDoe (Dec 24, 2013)

Tom Ford- Black Orchid


----------



## tfisher07 (Dec 28, 2013)

Jessica Simpson-Fancy. This is the one in the rose gold bottle. Can still find at Ulta. By far the best perfume I have ever worn. I wear it as an every day perfume and get more compliments than I know what to do with, from males and females. Will never go without it.


----------



## Allison Ryan (Dec 31, 2013)

Miss Dior Cheri!


----------



## shelbyisace (Dec 31, 2013)

Kiehl's Original Musk is one of my favorite scents in the world! I have the travel perfume oil, spray perfume, shower gel and the body lotion. Lol, I can't get enough of it!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *madcute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kiehl's Musk today, it's a great fragrance and it lasts forever!


----------



## JayneDoe (Jan 2, 2014)

Dior- Addict


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 2, 2014)

Oriental Lumpur by Les Nereides. I got it at Luckyscent.com, and Les Nereides also has a website. It's very, VERY spicy with very little sweet. Some reviewers have complained that it smells like a curry joint, but when I wear it I get a rich, warm spice blend that at the same time is not aggressive or in-your-face.


----------



## MEGBeauty (Jan 2, 2014)

You absolutely HAVE to smell Alien by Thierry Mugler. I've been using it 6 months now and wish I would have known about it sooner. I know Sephora has it. It's a beautiful, exotic scent that stays on you all day. I always get stopped by randoms asking me what perfume I'm wearing...you'll love!


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 5, 2014)

Vera Wang's Princess Night


----------



## JayneDoe (Jan 7, 2014)

Alien Les Parfum de Cuir- love the added leather/suede note


----------



## Blondey (Jan 7, 2014)

I have 3 favourites I always rotate:

Dolce and Gabbana The One

Prada Candy _(wearing right now - smells amazing!)_

Black XS by Paco Rabanne


----------



## DeSha (Jan 8, 2014)

Today I spritzed on an oldie but goodie-- Chanel No. 5.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 20, 2014)

Loverdose.


----------



## lebeautydiaries (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm a MARC JACOBS fanatic. However, lately I've been loving "ALIAN" by Thierry Mugler.


----------



## beautybybrett (Jan 20, 2014)

Bond No. 9 - Perfumista Ave. It's a nice, updated Rose fragrance Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaisyJ123 (Jan 27, 2014)

now I am wearing _Poison one of my favourite_


----------



## JayneDoe (Jan 28, 2014)

Queen Latifah- Queen


----------



## TaylorSwift13 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm like so completely in love with "Wonderstruck" by Taylor Swift its sweet and floral but not to strong just light and flirty.


----------



## JayneDoe (Jan 29, 2014)

Lush- Twilight


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm really loving Harvey Prince Skinny Chic right now...it's so fresh smelling, it feels like spring or something and it's helping my winter blues.


----------



## JayneDoe (Feb 12, 2014)

Angel


----------



## tony (Feb 25, 2014)

i love very much


L'air Du Temps .its awesome .


----------



## Johnsonville (Feb 27, 2014)

I love lady gaga and rihana


----------



## JayneDoe (Mar 11, 2014)

Alien Eau Extraordinaire- perfect for the warm weather we're having in NJ today


----------

